# nice wheels on the chevy cruze



## Rod Jackson (Feb 22, 2012)

I just put some 18's on my car with some 235/45/18 tires


----------



## Rod Jackson (Feb 22, 2012)

*my cruze*

This my 2012 Chevy cruze with 18's on some 235/45/18 tires


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks good! Just curious if you thought about putting 245/45/18's on or won't they fit? I just bought a set of rims 18-8's and would like to put the 245's on them but not real sure if I'll have rubbing issues, the stock size for the LTZ is 225/45/18. Just would like to know before I go spend 180 a tire, thanks in advance.


----------



## Rod Jackson (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought the wheels and tires together,I was looking for 20's but here in Kansas city they are limited


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah the rims I bought were part of a package deal too but they listed the tire size as a 245/45.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't picture chrome going well with silver, but I must admit, my opinion has changed. Not bad!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

haha dude your user name kills me 

Rod Jackson

kinda sounds like a porn star! 

wheels look great!


----------



## Rod Jackson (Feb 22, 2012)

I need some tmps


----------



## ldegu04 (Jun 20, 2011)

I put RTX turbine 18" with 245/40/18 tires


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not really a fan of chrome wheels, but that looks pretty good.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I gotta say the silver/chrome combo looks mighty sharp!


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

ldegu04 said:


> I put RTX turbine 18" with 245/40/18 tires
> View attachment 4556
> View attachment 4557


those are really nice! where did you get them?


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

How much did this setup cost for the rims, tires and mounting?


----------



## Rod Jackson (Feb 22, 2012)

I got them from a used tire shop for a 1,000


----------



## ldegu04 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> those are really nice! where did you get them?




I live in Toronto, and I got it from a tire shop a close friend of mine recommended. It was very difficult to find a good looking one for our bolt pattern. This is the best one they offered for a very reasonable price


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

ldegu04 said:


> I live in Toronto, and I got it from a tire shop a close friend of mine recommended. It was very difficult to find a good looking one for our bolt pattern. This is the best one they offered for a very reasonable price


sweet Im in the GTA.... it is so hard to find rims let alone black ones..... which shop was it?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Stock ECO rims...


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Powdercoat?


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Black wheels only look decent on black cars. On all other colors they just look dirty to me.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

It was cheapest way to something different until wheels I like are out.


----------



## ldegu04 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> sweet Im in the GTA.... it is so hard to find rims let alone black ones..... which shop was it?


My friends and I get all our tires and wheels here:

Simply Tire - Your cars destination for Wheels and Tires 

Cheers


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> stock eco rims...


wtf!?!?! Fmic?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

boats4life said:


> wtf!?!?! Fmic?


+1  hehe


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Functional? I need info, lol. Plus, you should let CHEVYCRUZE RS know, he's looking for one.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Functional? I need info, lol. Plus, you should let CHEVYCRUZE RS know, he's looking for one.


ZZP's... Very functional...


----------

